# Michael Redd: Lost in the Madness



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Alright, the big story lines this year so far:
- Increased scoring league wide
- LeBron, Wade, Amare stepping up huge
- Grant Hill coming back
- Old Superstars, New Jerseys
- That little incident in Detroit

Where, in all this madness, is the Michael Redd publicity? This guy isn't making the huge leaps the LeBron, Wade and Amare are making, but he's still #5 in scoring this year without anyone really talking about him at all. Sure, he plays in Milwaukee, but when will this guy get the respect he deserves?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> Alright, the big story lines this year so far:
> - Increased scoring league wide
> - LeBron, Wade, Amare stepping up huge
> ...


you probably weren't around for the olympics


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't know, but the couple of Bucks games I've seen, he looks really good right now.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

What's that? There was a brawl in Detroit?






Just kidding, Mike Redd is great, but he was great last year too.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Redd is playing better than he did last season so far. He's an awesome player and I don't think he's done improving yet.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> Alright, the big story lines this year so far:
> - Increased scoring league wide
> - LeBron, Wade, Amare stepping up huge
> ...


You forgot Kobe starting 0-10 lastnight. :laugh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Also, the main reason why nobody talks about him is because his team is rarely on national TV and nobody really pays much attention the to the Bucks other than Bucks fans.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Putting up about 27-4-3, on 51% shooting (47% from three). Great start of the season for him.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

He plays in Milwaukee, end of discussion.

However, I have noticed that the advantage of being underexposed is that nobody EVER says a bad thing about you. He's the least criticized player in the league.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Michael Redd: Lost in the Madness*



> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> you probably weren't around for the olympics


because the Olympic Commitee decided to showcase our young stars like Melo, Bron, Jefforson, and Wade, Redd wasn't invited.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> Putting up about 27-4-3, on 51% shooting (47% from three). Great start of the season for him.


it's a great season for a lot of players


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He's great. We'll see him in the All-Star game.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> He's great. We'll see him in the All-Star game.


He might but it is going to be tough. I'll be cheering him on all the way.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Mike Redd is playing better than he did last season so far. He's an awesome player and I don't think he's done improving yet.


I don't know in what ways he can still improve. Is he going to become a better scorer than he is right now? Doubtful, he's too damn good as it is. Is he going to become an elite defender? Doubt it, unless he drops a few pounds.

Where he is right now, he can be a great #2 man on a championship team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I fully expect Redd to start fading like he did last season and end up with around the same stats. With that said, he's still a very good player, and I agree with Pan that he'd be a great #2 option for a championship caliber team.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I see alot of people talking about Redd. They are constantly buzzing about how can they get him on their team next year.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> I see alot of people talking about Redd. They are constantly buzzing about how can they get him on their team next year.


Milwaukee is getting 10mil off the books next year (Jason Caffey and Anthony Mason contracts), so we'll probably offer him a max contract.

Redd has the potential to be the next Reggie Miller. That is if he doesn't try to handle the ball and turn it over.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

During the Olympics, everyone and their grandma was crying that Redd wasn't invited to the Olympic team. After Ray (Shuttlesworth) Allen declined the invitation, everyone knew that we needed a shooter like Redd. He got some noteriety then, and he had some last year too.

I remember at Ohio State when Redd's game was driving to the hoop for slams and hitting baseline jumpers. He was more of an above the rim player then. Now he is an all-around player. He should be on the east All-Star team guard rotation with Wade, Bron, and Iverson IMO.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LOYALTY</b>!
> During the Olympics, everyone and their grandma was crying that Redd wasn't invited to the Olympic team. After Ray (Shuttlesworth) Allen declined the invitation, everyone knew that we needed a shooter like Redd. He got some noteriety then, and he had some last year too.
> 
> I remember at Ohio State when Redd's game was driving to the hoop for slams and hitting baseline jumpers. He was more of an above the rim player then. Now he is an all-around player. He should be on the east All-Star team guard rotation with Wade, Bron, and Iverson IMO.


Don't forget Francis and Marbury. What an amazing backcourt rotation that is for an All-Star game.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Michael Redd: Lost in the Madness*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> You forgot Kobe starting 0-10 lastnight. :laugh:


tmac-20.5 ppg 5.1 rebounds 5.5 assists 1.08 steals .85 blocks 40.2 FG % 71.6 FT% 28.3 3 pt % 
Houston win/loss 6/9

kobe-29.0 ppg 6 rebounds 6.0 assists 1.15 steals 1.31 blocks 41.6 FG% 81.5 FT% 34.4 3 pt %
Lakers win/loss 8/6

W/ Tmac, once a loser, always a loser I guess, too bad for your hero jnice :laugh: 

Before the season a lot of folks were talking about tmac's fg% going up and points staying same because he has a big man to open it up


----------



## takeanumber3333 (Apr 18, 2004)

I heard something on another Cavs board(the insiders one), that the Cavs were going to pursue Redd in the offseason as their #1 target. Not sure if it's a rumor or the truth, but I think it's a match made in Heaven.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

i don't know anything about the insiders board but inside my head i've been thinking about redd as a cavalier for a couple years now. and the money will be there for cleveland.

the problem is paying Z, jmac, and redd next year. they could probably afford 2 of those 3 easily, or possibly all 3 with a luxury tax and fear of not having enough cash for anyone else but bron in 2 years. so that decision is to be made.

but yeah, i think if you really want to see redd take off in this league you put him at the 2 in a cavs uniform, next to lebron. he's a star in the making now and i see alot of spunk in him when they play the cavs. no league pass this year for me so i haven't seen much more lately. no defense would have an answer for lebron and redd on the wing with big Z in the middle. redd knocks down his jumpers and gets his points, and lebron racks up a ton of assists. 

.......lebron to the line, to the lane, meets a triple team... great pass to redd standing completely alone behind the arc for threeeeeeeee!.....redd hits his 4th 3 of the night and lebron dishes out his 12 assist, and the 1st place cavs take a commanding 21 point lead.......... 

ah we can always dream.


----------

